# How long do you rest between sets?



## patricio (May 6, 2011)

I've usually read 30 seconds between sets for cutting, 2 min when bulking, etc. 
How long do you guys take between sets and between exercises? And do you change it depending on if you are cutting or bulking?


----------



## tubbednova (May 6, 2011)

It depends on how many reps i do 8 or less 30sec.
Also how im feeling sometimes i don't rest for say hang clean to a shoulder press i'll do a 5x5 for cleans and go right into presses.
Squats,bench presses,around 45-60sec.
Im also doing more for conditioning.


----------



## patricio (May 6, 2011)

When I rest 2-3 minutes between sets I feel I don't put my muscles under enough stress


----------



## Noghri73 (May 6, 2011)

My rest is longer with sets of squats, deads and bench press.
All other exercises I rest around a minutes.


----------



## keith1569 (May 6, 2011)

ya round 2 1/2 min for bigger compoound lifts and like 2 min to other exercises


----------



## Marat (May 6, 2011)

As much as needed.

For bulking:

One variable that can be manipulated is rest time. Starting with "as much as needed" is probably a good idea but that "rest time" variable can always be manipulated to act as a new stimulus.


----------



## jlee738 (May 6, 2011)

Do to studys done on this u can research if u want. If  u rest 1 to 2 minutes between sets your hgh levels are higher than when u rest 3 to 5 minutes. But research shows that there is actually more muscle growth from 3 to 5 minutes & more fat burn 2 minutes & less. Muscular development had am article about this a few months back.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 6, 2011)

I rest until I am ready to give the next set 100% mental and physical effort. Depending on exercise, bodypart, load lifted and where I am in the workout (beginning, middle, end) dictates rest time.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 6, 2011)

^ I do the same as anabolic. I know rest intervals are a good way to up intensity, but at this point in my training I feel like I get more benefits from resting up that extra minute or two and cranking out 3 more reps than I would on a timed interval.


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 6, 2011)

jlee738 said:


> Do to studys done on this u can research if u want. If  u rest 1 to 2 minutes between sets your hgh levels are higher than when u rest 3 to 5 minutes. But research shows that there is actually more muscle growth from 3 to 5 minutes & more fat burn 2 minutes & less. Muscular development had am article about this a few months back.



Im not buying it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 6, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Im not buying it.


Wow I didn't even see that post. I would like to see that study so I can nit pick at it. I think there is too many variables such as intensity, type of movement, even just the way different people would respond, and I don't think it would in an amount that would matter.


----------



## x~factor (May 6, 2011)

I rest just long enough for my 2 partners to do their sets.


----------



## Rubes11 (May 6, 2011)

as long as it takes for me to feel good enough to knock out my next set.


----------



## LAM (May 7, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Im not buying it.



I think he may have gotten HGH and ATP restoration levels mixed up.

Usually about 3-5 minutes for compounds and 1-2 minutes for isolation exercises.  when I use loads at or around 85% of the 1RM usually I rest long enough to catch my breath and then some.


----------



## ponyboy (May 7, 2011)

Rest periods are irrelevant to actual gains re fat loss or muscle mass.  If you rest 2 minutes or 5, it isn't going to make a lick of difference beyond being able to push harder or less hard on your next set/exercise.

As much as needed is a good guideline.  Personally I don't know why people sit on their asses for five minutes unless they are doing a max lift or chatting with their buddies.


----------



## TAE (May 7, 2011)

rest as long as need to complete sets in good form. usually heavier set longer rest, i agree with ponyboy anything over 5 min. is a little much.


----------



## antiage (May 7, 2011)

I like the idea of taking as much rest as needed, especially if your trying going for heavy weight and low reps.  What is important although is that you maintain a "decent" heart rate, i would say around 120-180 bpm, which should keep you at 
1.5 mins to 3 mins rest between sets, that is if your reaching muscle failure per set.


----------



## ovr40 (May 8, 2011)

the book "strength training" by the nsca highlights the relationship of rest to the purpose of your workout.
endurance-5-7 sets, 12-15 reps, 60% of 1rm @30 sec rest
hypertrophy-4-6 sets,8-12 reps,60-80%1rm@30-90 sec rest
strength-3-4 sets,4-8 reps,75-85%1rm@2-3 min
power 1-2 sets,1-4 reps,85-95%1rm@4-6min
this chart was basically already stated in principle- you HAVE to wait longer if ur doing more weight, ur not going to do a 85%1rm set and the turn around and do it again in 30 sec.Might be off subject or need a new thread, but do most do a linear periodized routine or a nonlinear periodized program?


----------



## patricio (May 8, 2011)

That's what I've always heard. However, if you rest less, maybe you'll lift less weight but your muscles will work harder?


----------



## Marat (May 8, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> tMight be off subject or need a new thread, but do most do a linear periodized routine or a nonlinear periodized program?



I think _most_ people don't periodize at all.

From basically day 1, linear periodization is probably a good idea. One can then move on to other forms of periodization  once they become too strong for simply adding on weight every week.


----------



## Marat (May 8, 2011)

patricio said:


> That's what I've always heard. However, if you rest less, maybe you'll lift less weight but your muscles will work harder?



The lifting of less weight within the same rep range as the set before is a shittier set if one didn't program for it. 

If one is sticking with the same rep range from Set 1 to Set 2, probably a better idea to rest enough to be able to push the appropriate weight.

If one is lifting a lighter weight in a higher rep range, that higher rep range serves a different purpose than the lower rep range. That would just be something worked into one's programming.


----------



## LightBearer (May 9, 2011)

if im squatting, as long as it takes to catch my breath
everything else, usually when my partner stops talking because he talks alot


----------



## trapzilla (May 9, 2011)

for me however long my partners set is and then time for me to get in the zone, even when going heavy comes to less than a minute usually


----------



## patricio (May 9, 2011)

Thanks everybody for the feedback. Nice to know what real people do at the gym


----------



## Hated (May 9, 2011)

*How long do you rest between sets?* 


Always 1  minute, tops.


----------



## TJTJ (May 9, 2011)

until my HR is down between 100-115bpm


----------



## trapzilla (May 9, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> until my HR is down between 100-115bpm


 

Reasoning TJ??


----------



## TJTJ (May 9, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Reasoning TJ??



I dont like to sit around and get too cold also someone can have strong muscles but a weak cardiovascular system and take several mins to allow the blood to circulate the body flushing out the toxins and recover. I like my heart, lungs and muscles to be on the same page. So I rest to 100-115pbm to keep my body within the strength and stamina zone according to the NFPT (National Federation of Personal Trainers) fundamentals guide. 

And I have one hell of a strong heart. I went to give blood and the guy took my HR and I was at 56bpm lol just sitting there. He had to make a note mentioning I'm an athlete. Other wise a non active couch potato would need to see a physician.

I can sense a strong rebuttal coming from you but before youre swift and stern reply the thread was stated and an open question to how long "you" i.e  *"I**"*,*"Me"* rest between sets and thats how long I rest for.


----------



## TakeItToTheLimit (May 9, 2011)

1 min between sets


----------



## zoco (May 9, 2011)

about 1 minute...except between heavy squats and deads - up to 2 min


----------



## trapzilla (May 9, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> I dont like to sit around and get too cold also someone can have strong muscles but a weak cardiovascular system and take several mins to allow the blood to circulate the body flushing out the toxins and recover. I like my heart, lungs and muscles to be on the same page. So I rest to 100-115pbm to keep my body within the strength and stamina zone according to the NFPT (National Federation of Personal Trainers) fundamentals guide.
> 
> And I have one hell of a strong heart. I went to give blood and the guy took my HR and I was at 56bpm lol just sitting there. He had to make a note mentioning I'm an athlete. Other wise a non active couch potato would need to see a physician.
> 
> I can sense a strong rebuttal coming from you but before youre swift and stern reply the thread was stated and an open question to how long "you" i.e *"I**"*,*"Me"* rest between sets and thats how long I rest for.


 
On the contrary I was going to applaud you. Your the only person i've ever met who uses heart rate as an indicator for physical readiness and the fact that you've but so much thought into it is excellent.

And haha, you crazy athelte you!

If you still want that rebuttal I would be happy to provide it just for entertainment purposes?


----------



## TJTJ (May 9, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> On the contrary I was going to applaud you. Your the only person i've ever met who uses heart rate as an indicator for physical readiness and the fact that you've but so much thought into it is excellent.
> 
> And haha, you crazy athelte you!
> 
> If you still want that rebuttal I would be happy to provide it just for entertainment purposes?



Thanks dude. 

Sure man Im always open to new information and theory application. We're in a field that is constantly evolving and applying new practices to ourselves in a sadistic, mad scientist way is fun


----------



## DOBE (May 9, 2011)

2 or 3 min for heavy squats deadlifts or benches


----------

